# [MySQL] Spaltennamen mit Leerzeichen



## DJLopez (24. August 2005)

Hallo,

es ist ja möglich, Spaltennamen mit Leerzeichen zu versehen, die würden dann in Anführungsstriche o.ä. gesetzt, also zB


```
SELECT 'Bla bla' FROM table
```

Aber was nun, wenn ich eine Abfrage über mehrere Tabellen mache?

So funktioniert das irgendwie nicht 


```
SELECT `a.bla bla`, `b.a b c` FROM a, b
```

Geht das überhaupt?

Grüsse!


----------



## XChris (24. August 2005)

Hallo

Nein. Das ist nicht erlaubt. Vielleicht hilft Dir das aber:

select spalte as 'wunschname' from Table

Chris


----------



## DJLopez (24. August 2005)

XChris hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein. Das ist nicht erlaubt. Vielleicht hilft Dir das aber:
> 
> select spalte as 'wunschname' from Table




Wie soll mir das helfen? Immerhin geht es um Abfragen über mehrere Tabellen. 
Also ein Beispiel:


```
SELECT a.* FROM a, b WHERE a.leer zeichenname=true
```

Oder geht das wirklich garnicht...?

Grüsse!


----------

